# Extending warranty



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all

I have a Sage Oracle Touch which is now 17 months old and I love it. Recently it needed a service visit to repair a faulty solenoid....... which got me thinking...

Is there any option to pay to extend the warranty? I still have 19 months left (bought from Lakeland with 3 year guarantee), but I am planning on having machine working for way beyond that!!!

Thanks


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If the solenoid rattled the problem was likely to be machine maintenance - back flushing and descaling.

Depends what the solenoid did.

No option to extend warrantee as far as I am aware.


----------

